# $45,000 and Luke 6:30



## Nebrexan (Aug 2, 2007)

I ran across this post on craigslist the other day. How would you respond?


> *Luke 6:27-36*
> Date: 2007-07-28, 6:11PM CDT
> 
> Ok Lubbock Christians, listen up! Luke 6:30 time.
> ...


Here's the passage she's referring to:
_But I say to you who listen: Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, bless those who curse you, pray for those who mistreat you. If anyone hits you on the cheek, offer the other also. And if anyone takes away your coat, don't hold back your shirt either. *Give to everyone who asks from you, and from one who takes away your things, don't ask for them back.* Just as you want others to do for you, do the same for them. If you love those who love you, what credit is that to you? Even sinners love those who love them. If you do [what is] good to those who are good to you, what credit is that to you? Even sinners do that. And if you lend to those from whom you expect to receive, what credit is that to you? Even sinners lend to sinners to be repaid in full. But love your enemies, do [what is] good, and lend, expecting nothing in return. Then your reward will be great, and you will be sons of the Most High. For He is gracious to the ungrateful and evil. Be merciful, just as your Father also is merciful._ (Luke 6:27-36 HCSB)​


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 2, 2007)

I think you (or send me the CL link) should send the man the following verses with this statement: 

Dear brother, 

You have appealed to Christians in your area to follow their Bible and help you out by co-signing a loan. True Christians want nothing more than to follow their Bibles. As such, it would be foolhardy for a Christian to co-sign a loan for you. Please consider the following verses:

"He who is surety for a stranger will suffer, But one who hates being surety is secure." Proverbs 11:15

"A man devoid of understanding shakes hands in a pledge, And becomes surety for his friend." Proverbs 17:18

"My son, if thou be surety for thy friend, if thou hast stricken thy hand with a stranger, Thou art snared with the words of thy mouth, thou art taken with the words of thy mouth." Prov 6:1

The wisdom of God is plain my brother. Being that I do not know you, you are a stranger to me. For me to become a surety for your debts means I will suffer. But If I hate doing such a thing, I will be secure. Thus saith the Lord. 

I suggest you remove your post and put your hope in the Lord Jesus Christ. 

Best regards, 
a brother in Christ

****I just saw you put the link up. I am sending this along.


----------

